# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  wondering what your guesses can be

## Flavius

Hi community,

I find this forum quite fun and wondering what your guesses can be.
She is a singer so those of you who know her please don't say :)


s1.jpgs2.jpgs3.jpgs4.jpg

----------


## Flavius

Trying to resubmit the images.
s1.jpg

----------


## Flavius

Trying again:

----------


## brg12007

In my mind she could be from anywhere, I see English, French, maybe Italian, something Mediterranean... her features dont seem to match her colouring, so its a difficult guess! The only thing I could exclude is that her features don't strike me as particularly Balkan, but apart from that I'm at a loss1

----------


## Flavius

she can look rather typically for her country too.
before I show you those pics, I'll let you guess more based on the following:



Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Angela

It's amazing how bleaching the hair can throw people so far off.

----------


## Flavius

I've got no idea what her natural hair colour is, but she has very fair couloured eyes. 

She looks like having dark hair close to the root here:


I think she looks more typical for her country here:






Any more guesses or should I reveal?

----------


## ngc598

From her bad hair cut and hair do I would say - southern balkan.
Overall attitude - something metropolitan (remains Belgrad or Athens)
Make-up and accessoires - not Belgrad, way too unobtrusive.
-> Athens!

And I bet she has a screeching voice as well - tells the adam's apple.

----------


## brg12007

^^^ go IN on us ngc!

----------


## Angela

I think she could easily pass in the Balkans. That said, bleaching one's hair until it's a dry, frizzled mess is hardly limited to the southern Balkans. I've traveled quite a bit in Europe, and "natural" "real" blondes in their late 20s or 30s are as rare as hen's teeth from what I could tell. The "roots" always tell the tale. :) The same is true in the U.S. I've never traveled in Scandinavia, so it may be different there.

A lot of women, no matter the country, lighten their hair to approximate what it was in their childhood or teenage years. This is probably the case for the woman in the OP.

Gwen Stefani...




In her case, her natural hair is still pretty light, but she's a performer...she wants to look "exotic".


Katy Perry went in the opposite direction and dyed her hair black to stand out.

----------


## ngc598

> Gwen Stefani...


Was one of my absolute favourites...no doubt! Until she began doing popsa...
Lost track of her since then.

----------


## LABERIA

> I've got no idea what her natural hair colour is, but she has very fair couloured eyes. 
> 
> She looks like having dark hair close to the root here:
> 
> 
> *I think she looks more typical for her country here:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Judging by the second photo chosen by you as the most representative, i would say greek. In her first photo of this post she can pass perfectly in Albania, but of course she is not from Albania. Greece, definitively.

----------


## Angela

> Was one of my absolute favourites...no doubt! Until she began doing popsa...
> Lost track of her since then.


I also like her in the "No Doubt" days, but some of her pop stuff is nice, imo, although maybe you have to be "just a girl." :)

----------


## Flavius

> From her bad hair cut and hair do I would say - southern balkan.
> Overall attitude - something metropolitan (remains Belgrad or Athens)
> Make-up and accessoires - not Belgrad, way too unobtrusive.
> -> Athens!
> 
> And I bet she has a screeching voice as well - tells the adam's apple.


Good guess although I would not necessarilly agree with the comments. I do like her hairstyle and colour, be it that it's not natural.

You'd lose the bet on the screeching voice. She has a for me typical Greek velvety kind of voice.

She is Saveria Margiola, ancestry from Naxos and Lefkada.


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Flavius

> I've traveled quite a bit in Europe, and "natural" "real" blondes in their late 20s or 30s are as rare as hen's teeth from what I could tell. The "roots" always tell the tale. :) The same is true in the U.S. I've never traveled in Scandinavia, so it may be different there.


Denmark, Sweden - full of natural blondes.

You can find quite a lot where I'm from too. I'd roughly guess 30% in Slovakia or Hungary, up to 50% Czech Rep. Would guess the same for Poland. Just thinking now and all 6 of my German colleagues are natural blondes too - various shades. Plus one Austrian!


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## ngc598

> I do like her hairstyle and colour, be it that it's not natural.


No, I didn't mean style and colouring. It's the horrible hair care. Untreated split ends, thermal damage, extreme dryness. You'd think a star could afford people who take care of this...




> You'd lose the bet on the screeching voice. She has a for me typical Greek velvety kind of voice.


I tried her on youtube. After the 4th to 5th phonogram I gave up. Can't verify if she doesn't even sing live.

----------


## Angela

> Denmark, Sweden - full of natural blondes.
> 
> You can find quite a lot where I'm from too. I'd roughly guess 30% in Slovakia or Hungary, up to 50% Czech Rep. Would guess the same for Poland. Just thinking now and all 6 of my German colleagues are natural blondes too - various shades. Plus one Austrian!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum


I guess your definition of blonde and my definition of blonde are very different. I don't call all the various light brown shades blonde. From what I could see of the "roots" on the heads of the women in those countries the numbers are much lower for actual "blonde" hair in my definition.

I've even been surprised when watching all the Scandinavian crime dramas I've seen that the vast majority of the women, not to mention the men, have light and medium brown hair by adulthood. It's all highlighting or actual bleaching, and yes, a lot of it winds up looking like straw...dry, no shine, split ends. Someone above knows what they're talking about. :)

She's attractive, though, if no raging beauty.




> ngc598: You'd think a star could afford people who take care of this...


She should have gotten that overbite fixed while she was at it. It pushes the whole bottom of her face forward. I mean, in normal life who cares, but it's different for performers. Or maybe I've just been brainwashed by the American obsession with teeth. :)

This is all so subjective, so there's no right or wrong, srdceleva, but to my eyes this woman and Jennifer Aniston don't look all that similar. It's more the coloring than anything else, and that comes from Aniston's non-Greek mother (part Italian and the rest American mutt). 

Here she is with her father and mother:


She definitely got the chin and the eye shape from him.




OK, maybe you've convinced me there's some resemblance.:)

She's impeccably groomed, Aniston, and her hair is always beautiful, but definitely not a great beauty, imo.

----------


## srdceleva

It's not surprising that she's Greek she looks a lot like Jennifer Aniston

----------

